# Genie Battery Chargers



## MGonzo71 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone has any Recommendations for replacement Battery Chargers for a Genie AWP-25S? My Battery Charger crapped out on me and Grainger sells the same model for $480. that is a ridiculous price. It is out of warranty and want to know if any one had the same issues and recommendations for a replacement That is relatively inexpensive? Thank You

Also on a side note is there a way to make Battery lift, into an AC lift? I am not using it any place that i can not get power easily so why not make it an AC Lift.

Thank You


----------



## Dover (Jan 3, 2018)

As far as the charger goes, just get a trolling charger for a boat off amazon and mount it in the battery case. Any automatic charger with a 4-10a charge rate will work just as well as the OEM unit. 
Converting it to AC is another story, it is theoretically possible if you had a donor machine but then you get into all kinds of liability questions. You would be far better off to just trade it in on a AC lift.


----------



## Van (Jan 3, 2018)

Dover said:


> As far as the charger goes, just get a trolling charger for a boat off amazon and mount it in the battery case. Any automatic charger with a 4-10a charge rate will work just as well as the OEM unit.


 I was under the impression that most Genie Lifts operated off batteries were using 24v. The power supply required to charge them needs to be 24v-20a except for the ones that operate off 48v. 
Unless I'm mistaken aren't most trolling motors for boats 12v?


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 3, 2018)

Grainger is usually the most expensive way to solve any problem. Go direct to a lift dealer. Also double check your battery configuration to make sure you have the right part # before you pull any triggers.


----------



## Craig Hauber (Jan 3, 2018)

Van said:


> I was under the impression that most Genie Lifts operated off batteries were using 24v. The power supply required to charge them needs to be 24v-20a except for the ones that operate off 48v.
> Unless I'm mistaken aren't most trolling motors for boats 12v?



The Genie 1-man 40' telescoping lift I use regularly is just a single 12V deep-cycle battery. The stock charger is a timer-only automotive type mounted in an aluminum box. The timer is always set arbitrarily (maximum) by the machine's owners resulting in short battery life.

If you have a lift like this I recommend ditching that charger and replacing with a modern automatic one with float and maintain modes. Bonus points if it comes with a 50A or 100A "engine boost-start" mode as that will provide enough momentary boost when the battery is drained to do that one last frantic up/down cycle before doors! 

(Those handy NiCad booster-battery packs they sell for car emergencies work great for that too)

However with a newer good and well-maintained battery you usually won't have those types of power loss issues -especially when your battery charger isn't nuking it every time you charge!

Larger scissor-lift types or the self-propelled telescoping genie lifts are a different animal altogether and use multiple cells similar to warehouse forklifts. They will have a specific intelligent charging unit you would have to order from the manufacturer - or send the module in for repair to save cost.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Jan 3, 2018)

Just to be the devils advocate.....we are sure its the charger and not just a battery that no longer takes a charge. I know I am not the only one who has spent way to much money fixing something perfectly fine....

If we are all talking about the standard 12v bucket lifts, I would say take the whole battery pack (if its of the type that the battery and charger lift off as one unit from the back) to NAPA (etc) and have them test the battery. And while your there get a battery charger. 2 birds, one trip, no struggling to explain to Uber how to find the stage doors a second time.


----------



## JD (Jan 3, 2018)

24v is also a common golf cart battery bank and charger. Still, I don't think they are much cheaper. Good friend just picked up a replacement for his golf cart and it was several hundred. 
I have to agree with the concept that Grainger has high prices. They have everything under the sun so they are a go-to place, but anything I have been able to price-shop on, they tend to be the highest cost.


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2018)

Van said:


> I was under the impression that most Genie Lifts operated off batteries were using 24v. The power supply required to charge them needs to be 24v-20a except for the ones that operate off 48v.
> Unless I'm mistaken aren't most trolling motors for boats 12v?


All of the AWP style one man lifts I have worked on with the exception of the self driving ones have been a single 12v battery. The OP could have a 24v lift but given the model number I am expecting it to be 12v.


----------



## Van (Jan 4, 2018)

If 480 is out of your price range you might want to look at this link. Stick with something actually designed for the product in question.
https://www.techbatterysolutions.co...m_medium=cse&utm_source=google&utm_term=IND44


----------

